
Inside the FBI's Fight Against Chinese Cyber-Espionage - ghosh
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2014/05/27/exclusive_inside_the_fbi_s_fight_against_chinese_cyber_espionage
======
tikums
DOJ Plans To Indict State-Sponsored Cyber Attackers
[http://www.defensenews.com/article/20121218/C4ISR01/31218000...](http://www.defensenews.com/article/20121218/C4ISR01/312180009/DOJ-
Plans-Indict-State-Sponsored-Cyber-Attackers)

The above article was published in 2012. They are right on track, all
predictions, down to the last detail, have come true in 2014.

------
betterunix
I can't help but to be amused by the irony of the NSA systematically weakening
computer security and swooping in to help the FBI when American companies
become victims of foreign spies that exploit poor security.

~~~
Zigurd
What's even worse is creating a market in zero-day exploits. That's like doing
biology research by creating a freelance development market in bioterror
microbes.

------
atmosx
I got it. The NSA keeps us safe, the Chinese spy on us. Sure thing.

~~~
Sae5waip
As a German, I feel very much the same.

------
HeroesGrave
Not so easy to stop foreign spies when you've been caught doing it to everyone
else.

(That said, while they are hypocrites, they are still in the right)

------
logicallee
Plot twist: the FBI doesn't have a cyber-espionage division (which would fall
under NSA or CIA jurisdiction.). The whole department is a Chinese plant.

------
Eye_of_Mordor
Let the 'war on Chinese hacking' begin (now that the 'war on drugs' is lost
and the 'war on terror' is off the front pages). Was this supposed to distract
us from Obama handing over Guantanamo terrorists or that Snowden used all the
appropriate channels to report the NSA's illegal activities?

At least the US hasn't been gaining unfair competitive advantage in Chinese
markets via their own 'deep burrows'.

